# FreeBSD does not give security support or updates for 9.3, 10.1 and 10.2?



## teo (Jan 3, 2017)

Greetings!

January 1, 2017, FreeBSD 9.3, 10.1 and 10.2 you will no longer receive support and security updates. Someone can tell something from this?


----------



## Jeckt (Jan 3, 2017)

This is explained in https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html

Is there something you're not understanding?  The current system going forward will be a major branch receiving updates for 2 years after their latest release (usually XX.3). You are required however to upgrade between minor versions 11.0 to 11.1. Minor versions won't receive security updates past a short transition period.


----------

